# Three ways to Make a Wooden Chain



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Three ways to Make a Wooden Chain*

Here are some possibly New Looks at how to make Wooden Chains…

When a boy in the Boy Scouts & at camp, I took a small length (maybe 12") of a straight 3" dia. Pine tree branch… Carved a rectangle box at one end then carved a Ball In it… Then carved a chain out of the rest of it… all with a small pocket knife… I have since thought of other ways to do it… This article shed some New Light on the subject… I learned something… I have to try this again! 

*I hope Y'all enjoy it as much as I did…*


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

What to do with a chain once it is made?


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim Flinn*

That's the First Chain Saw, like that, I have ever seen! LOL

*GOOD ONE!!*

Will have to show this to KnotScott to help in his Chain Saw quest! LOL


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool post Joe, looks fun


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Pretty cool Joe. Thnx for the link


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I should make a chainsaw like Jim Flinn posted. Thanks for the info Joe.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*doubleDD*

Very good, Dave… I'm sure it will be sized to handle large Oak trees… Yes?! LOL

Don't forget to keep us posted…

Thank you!


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

I made one a while ago


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

Joe,

I don't know if you will see it on my project or not but there was no glue involved in my chain. It was a single continuous piece of wood.

I used the scroll saw to cut out the waste in the sides of the plus shape and the small saw to cut out waste between the ends of the links.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

> Joe,
> 
> I don t know if you will see it on my project or not but there was no glue involved in my chain. It was a single continuous piece of wood.
> 
> ...


Sorry, in pictures 3 & 5 it looked like the chain was broken… very deceiving, I guess…
I got the impression that the scroll saw was used because of the Small kerf…

Sorry…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I've never seen a need for a long wooden chain, but I do make short ones (two or three links) for use as keychains. They are fun to make, but do take quite a bit of time!










I've made them entirely with a knife before, but usually rough them out on either the scroll or band saw first. No glue involved here either - to me, that's just cheating 

Cheers,
Brad

PS: The axe in the photo was done in a similar fashion - rough out with a saw and finish with a knife.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

> Sorry, in pictures 3 & 5 it looked like the chain was broken… very deceiving, I guess…
> I got the impression that the scroll saw was used because of the Small kerf…
> 
> Sorry…
> ...


Joe, not a problem, I may not have been clear in my pictures of explanation.

The scroll saw was used to cut the excess material in the links in pic 3, 2 cuts to connect the two holes drilled in that plane of the plus. Once I removed the excess, the scroll saw was used to cut the ends of the links.
That left me with pieces that I had to cut by hand to separate the links.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Very interesting approach…

I think I would enjoy the relaxation of just using a knife & doing it by hand, rounding off the parts in the process. 
... me and the scroll saw don't get along… 

... but, I can see you Wanting to Try it… just to see if you could do it! 
You did it!

Thank you.


----------

